# NTFS

## slyght

Hi!

Wollte mal fragen, wie es aktuell mit NTFS Unterstützung für Linux aussieht!?

Lese immer wieder, dass Schreiben auf NTFS Partitionen sehr gefährlich sein kann.

Hab gerade ne zweite Festplatte installiert und dementsprechend mit FAT32 formatiert. Allerdings musste ich feststellen, dass Win XP nicht damit klar kommt, wenn die Partitionen größer als 32 GB sind. Sobald 32 GB voll sind, kann ich nichts mehr auf den Partitionen schreiben.

Nun überleg ich, ob ich die Platte nicht doch als NTFS formatieren soll/kann. Hat sich bezüglich der Schreib"probleme" inzwischen was getan?Last edited by slyght on Mon Dec 13, 2004 9:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jkt

(entschuldigung fur englisch, aber es scheint du kannst eng. reden)

there are two NTFS write implenetations:

a) older one, safe for reading, but dangerous for write access. I think it is/was included in 2.4 kernel.

b) new one, default in 2.6 (afaik), safe reading, safe writing, but cat only [i]overwrite contents[/]i of existing files, cannot resize them, create new,... it quite usefull for distros intallable from win32 without touching partition setup.

----------

## toskala

the problem about ntfs support is, that we still have no working write support for ntfs. we have ntfs read support, but writing only works with heavy restrictions.

have a look in the kernel help file, will tell you what you need.

cheers,

toskala

sorry for english.

----------

## slyght

Well, I already know that I may write files on ntfs but only if the new filesize matches the old one... Just hoped, that there are no more restrictions in newer kernel versions (currently I'm using 2.6.7)

thx anyway

----------

## genstef

There is captive in portage, which will give you full ntfs r/w support using the native windows drivers. Please report back if you want to use it on how it works and what I could improve in the ebuild.

----------

## slyght

I would really like to check this out - are there any risks in using captive? Don't want to lose files on my ntfs partitions  :Confused: 

----------

## genstef

I have not heard about problems with it yet. But I think its quite safe, I can make no promises though. They use a sandbox to protect you from bad windows drivers. You can also try it on something like an usb-stick first if you aare unsure.

----------

## slyght

Ok, i gave it a first try:

```

All needed modules were found in their best preferred versions.

Despite drivers were found no NTFS disk partitions were found on your computer. You still can mount read/write NTFS partitions by using filesystem type 'captive-ntfs' such as:

        mkdir /mnt/captive-LABEL_C

        mount -t captive-ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/captive-LABEL_C

root:/home/thilo >mount -t captive-ntfs /dev/hda5 win

Captive NTFS v1.1.5.  Check a new version at: http://www.jankratochvil.net/

Can't exec "": No such file or directory at /sbin/mount.captive-ntfs line 135.

Failed to execute:  none win -o fs=captivefs,mntent.mnt_fsname=/dev/hda5,mntent.mnt_type=captive-ntfs,dir_cache_entries=0,image=/dev/hda5,,captive_options=--disk;--rw;--load-module=/var/lib/captive/ntoskrnl.exe;--filesystem=/var/lib/captive/ntfs.sys;--sandbox-server=/usr/sbin/captive-sandbox-server;--bug-pathname=/var/lib/captive/bug-%FT%T.captivebug.xml.gz;--syslog;--rw at /sbin/mount.captive-ntfs line 136.

```

As you see, this doesn't work, but i tried the output I got after merging captive:

```

lufis "fs=captivefs,dir_cache_entries=0,image=/dev/hda5,captive_options=--rw;

--load-module=/var/lib/captive/ntoskrnl.exe;--filesystem=/var/lib/captive/ntfs.sys;--sandbox-server=/usr/sbin/captive-sandbox-server;" /home/thilo/win -s
```

So this works for me.

Tried to copy a folder to the ntfs partition and there was just one error I got:

```

cp: preserving times for "<destination_dir>": Operation not permitted

```

This belongs to creating folders. Dunno what's wrong there!?

Anyway, all files and folders seem to be copied correctly.

----------

## Throx

http://www.ntfs-linux.de/

ist nur leider kommerziell =/

----------

## Neo_0815

 *genstef wrote:*   

> There is captive in portage, which will give you full ntfs r/w support using the native windows drivers. Please report back if you want to use it on how it works and what I could improve in the ebuild.

 

Please tell me - where u c this ebuild, i synced and updated my esearch db ... but esearch captive finds nothing.

thx

best regards

----------

## pablo_supertux

```

rex@supertux:~> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge captive -s

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : captive ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

 

...

*  sys-fs/captive

      Latest version available: 1.1.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 2,487 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/

      Description: Captive uses binary Windows drivers for full NTFS r/w access.

      License:     GPL-2

```

----------

## genstef

Hey, thank you for testing this!

I think I can make that "mount -t captive-ntfs" working, but it does not work currently because we use lufis instead of lufs.

Your errors are maybe because windows has not that many attributes as linux, if they do no harm, I wont worry about them.

----------

## ahorn

Hi,

also das captive im portage ist leider mist.

ich hab mir die quellen direkt von der captive hp runtergeladen (schon vor monaten, da gabs noch kein captive im portage) es installiert und es ging.

http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/dist/captive-static-1.1.5.tar.gz

entpacken wohin du willst, sh captive-1.1.5/install, dann captive-install-acquire als root starten und deine fstab so modifizieren

```

/dev/hda1               /mnt/win        captive-ntfs   auto,defaults,users,rw,umask=000,uid=ich;)       0 0

```

den vorgefertigten captive eintrag würd ich, wie auch das /mnt/captive-noname verzeichniss, löschen.

----------

## genstef

mount -t captive-ntfs should work with -r1.

ahorn: Can you please say me, why the captive in portage soo sucks? I would like to improve it, to make you happy with it as I dont want users to recommend non-ebuild installing.

----------

## ian!

 *genstef wrote:*   

> mount -t captive-ntfs should work with -r1.
> 
> ahorn: Can you please say me, why the captive in portage soo sucks? I would like to improve it, to make you happy with it as I dont want users to recommend non-ebuild installing.

 

genstef, schaust du auch ab und zu mal in welchem Teil des Forums du dich befindest?  :Wink: 

Edit: Oh. Ihr sprecht ja fast alle englisch hier. Entweder deutsch, oder ich move den in den englischen Teil. Mir gleich.

----------

## ahorn

genstef: sorry, for my negatives. it doesn't sucks soo. i meant it's not ready. i also don't like non-portage installs (and i was waiting very much for an captive build  :Wink: )

first of all, i was pissed because emerge captive wants 9 packages at my system to install. ok i've did this with the --nodeps thing (cause i know captive should work without other packages like the source do) it breaks 

```
checking for gnome-vfs-module-2.0... Package gnome-vfs-module-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
```

i've USE="-gtk -gtk2 -gnome". just wondering why i need gvfs.

ok i installed all. finished, there was a twoliner, something with lufis on the front.

ok, i've copy&paste that. it doesn't work, but i don't rtfm (evt. this's my problem here). the captive-ntfs module doesn't loads.

anyway, i think i've done a mistake with the package or something else.

But: download the source to /usr/src/ untar them, install and captive-install-acquire needs less compiletime and works great after making the lufs module at first load of the captive-ntfs modul.

i don't know a lot about ebuilds, is yours working like this above (tar ..,sh install,...)? if this so, i don't get the differences between the orginal source and the ebuild.

don't worry about my english, school-2.0 don't run at my system.

happy compiling, ahorn.

@ian: mir wäre es lieber, du übersetzt das alles und lässt es im deutschen teil, das erspart mir das wörterbuch wälzen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jkt

 *ahorn wrote:*   

> just wondering why i need gvfs.

 

I think you could pass some parameter like "--disable-gnome" (read the captive's README or `./configure --help`) in order to disable it. If you make a patch that decides upon the gnome USE flags, it'd be great  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> i don't know a lot about ebuilds, is yours working like this above (tar ..,sh install,...)? if this so, i don't get the differences between the orginal source and the ebuild.
> 
> 

 

www.gentoo.org/doc - there's some ebuild guid in the "Developers" section.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> don't worry about my english, school-2.0 don't run at my system.
> 
> happy compiling, ahorn.
> ...

 

sorry, that's been strted by me, I replied in english to post in german forum, but I did so because I saw english posts made by original poster.

----------

## ahorn

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sorry, that's been strted by me, I replied in english to post in german forum, but I did so because I saw english posts made by original poster.

 

that's okay, i was just joking and laughing about my bad english!   :Embarassed: 

----------

## jkt

 *ahorn wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> sorry, that's been strted by me, I replied in english to post in german forum, but I did so because I saw english posts made by original poster. 
> 
> that's okay, i was just joking and laughing about my bad english!  

 

well, I just said I started this mess where some posts are in english and others in german. no need for apologies from your side  :Smile: 

----------

## slyght

 *genstef wrote:*   

> mount -t captive-ntfs should work with -r1.
> 
> 

 

Fine. This works.

Problem: I can't use my mounted directory to access/open any files in it. The directory is missing or sometimes "mislabeled" as file.  :Confused: 

Here another error, I got as non-root:

```
thilo:~ >mount win/

Image pathname not readable: /dev/hda5 at /sbin/mount.captive-ntfs line 42.

```

This is my entry for the fstab:

```
/dev/hda5               /home/thilo/win         captive-ntfs    rw,users,uid=thilo              0 0
```

----------

## genstef

 *ahorn wrote:*   

> genstef: sorry, for my negatives. it doesn't sucks soo. i meant it's not ready. i also don't like non-portage installs (and i was waiting very much for an captive build )
> 
> first of all, i was pissed because emerge captive wants 9 packages at my system to install. ok i've did this with the --nodeps thing (cause i know captive should work without other packages like the source do) it breaks 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
 # ldd /usr/sbin/captive-sandbox-server

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

        libcaptive-1.1.5.so => /usr/lib/libcaptive-1.1.5.so (0x4002b000)

        libgnomevfs-2.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgnomevfs-2.so.0 (0x400c0000)

        libgconf-2.so.4 => /usr/lib/libgconf-2.so.4 (0x4010b000)

        libbonobo-2.so.0 => /usr/lib/libbonobo-2.so.0 (0x40137000)

        librt.so.1 => /lib/tls/librt.so.1 (0x40182000)

        libbonobo-activation.so.4 => /usr/lib/libbonobo-activation.so.4 (0x4018a000)

        libORBitCosNaming-2.so.0 => /usr/lib/libORBitCosNaming-2.so.0 (0x4019d000)

        libORBit-2.so.0 => /usr/lib/libORBit-2.so.0 (0x401a1000)

```

Captive uses gnome-vfs orbit and such internally, please see deteils on the bug if you are interested in this. It also quite strikes me to see captive pull in gnome-deps.

 *ahorn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ok i installed all. finished, there was a twoliner, something with lufis on the front.

 

Since yyou installed qith --nodep, what you should never do, you did not have lufis installed

 *ahorn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ok, i've copy&paste that. it doesn't work, but i don't rtfm (evt. this's my problem here). the captive-ntfs module doesn't loads.
> 
> anyway, i think i've done a mistake with the package or something else.
> ...

 

and of course the mounting with lufis failed.

 *ahorn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> But: download the source to /usr/src/ untar them, install and captive-install-acquire needs less compiletime and works great after making the lufs module at first load of the captive-ntfs modul.

 

You should know that lufs is deprecated and is pending removal from the tree. It will be fully replaced by lufis. SO I unfortunately cannot provide a lufs-only-ebuild  :Sad: 

 *ahorn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i don't know a lot about ebuilds, is yours working like this above (tar ..,sh install,...)? if this so, i don't get the differences between the orginal source and the ebuild.
> 
> don't worry about my english, school-2.0 don't run at my system.
> ...

 

Seems like you are not compiling the full source, because you use a -static tarball, maybe we could provide that with a static USE-flag. Could you please provide more exact description on what you do or maybe even provide a new ebuild?

 *ahorn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @ian: mir wäre es lieber, du übersetzt das alles und lässt es im deutschen teil, das erspart mir das wörterbuch wälzen 

 

Naja ich dachte halt ich lass es englisch, weil sicher mehr Leute englisch als Deutsch können und ich mich dann nicht so um Gross-/Kleinschreibung scheren muss.  :Smile: 

----------

## ahorn

 *genstef wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *ahorn wrote:*   
> 
> ok i installed all. finished, there was a twoliner, something with lufis on the front. 
> ...

 

no, 1st i tried --nodeps, but it breaks! so i installed normally

```
emerge -v captive
```

 *genstef wrote:*   

>  *ahorn wrote:*   
> 
> But: download the source to /usr/src/ untar them, install and captive-install-acquire needs less compiletime and works great after making the lufs module at first load of the captive-ntfs modul. 
> 
> You should know that lufs is deprecated and is pending removal from the tree. It will be fully replaced by lufis. SO I unfortunately cannot provide a lufs-only-ebuild 

 

Ok, that's a point. I'm going to try the ebuild again - don't want use deprecated things  :Razz:  but can you tell me please, why you must type those long line (lufis ....), not userfriendly. OR (i think thats more the fact) i does not understand something what i do with lufis. I'm going to read lufis man after dinner.

 *genstef wrote:*   

>  *ahorn wrote:*   
> 
> i don't know a lot about ebuilds, is yours working like this above (tar ..,sh install,...)? if this so, i don't get the differences between the orginal source and the ebuild.
> 
> don't worry about my english, school-2.0 don't run at my system.
> ...

 

I'm doing just the the way jan kratochvil tell me to do. extract, install and get the windows-shit by captive-install-acquire. i do see a static use-flag

```

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/captive-1.1.5-r1  -debug -gtk -static 0 kB

```

nice to see my favorite linux-project is in very responsive and fast hands. i think, it's a main hope to the linux com to write on ntfs, because you can provide more linux propaganda, even on m$-fs  :Very Happy: 

----------

## slyght

 *ahorn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok, that's a point. I'm going to try the ebuild again - don't want use deprecated things  but can you tell me please, why you must type those long line (lufis ....), not userfriendly. OR (i think thats more the fact) i does not understand something what i do with lufis. I'm going to read lufis man after dinner.

 

As genstef already wrote - there's a new ebuild -r1

```
mount -t captive-ntfs /dev/hdax /mnt/ntfs
```

now works.

But as you can see in my last post, there are stills some problems. Maybe you can verify them...

----------

## genstef

lufis+fuse basically does the same as lufs but is maintained upstream. So we of course prefer lufis  :Smile: 

And it took only 2 patches to support this, so I went for it. 

You are right ont he static flag being already there for static compiling, but you used captive-static-1.1.5.tar.gz instead of captive-1.1.5.tar.gz.

Maybe I find some time soon to investigate the differences.

Is the -static tarball maybe already compiled?

----------

## ahorn

 :Question:  some questions i left out:

with the ebuild, how do you get the windows-drivers?

is there a need to autoload the module fuse at system startup?

why i must use the gnome-stuff? or isn't there a -gnome patch?

----------

## ahorn

 *genstef wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Is the -static tarball maybe already compiled?

 

yes, it is. do add a use flag for binary  :Razz: 

----------

## ahorn

 *slyght wrote:*   

>  *ahorn wrote:*   
> 
> Ok, that's a point. I'm going to try the ebuild again - don't want use deprecated things  but can you tell me please, why you must type those long line (lufis ....), not userfriendly. OR (i think thats more the fact) i does not understand something what i do with lufis. I'm going to read lufis man after dinner. 
> 
> As genstef already wrote - there's a new ebuild -r1
> ...

 

yes, this ebuild works fine. sorry for my spam   :Embarassed: 

----------

## genstef

 *ahorn wrote:*   

>  some questions i left out:
> 
> with the ebuild, how do you get the windows-drivers?
> 
> is there a need to autoload the module fuse at system startup?
> ...

 

You fetch the windows drivers with captive-install-acquire

No, you do not need to autoload fuse at startup, at least I dont have to ..

The gnome-stuff is needed, because captive uses it internally.

I tried out your captive-static, it has of course much nicer dependancies.

But when I try to mount I get:

```
mount /mnt/captive-noname/

Captive NTFS v1.1.5.  Check a new version at: http://www.jankratochvil.net/

liblufs-captivefs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

Where did you get that file from? I think it should be in /usr/lib

----------

## ahorn

yes it's in /usr/lib but i don't know where i get it, but at 1st load of captive-ntfs (static-version) it builds a lufs module. my kernel (2.6.9-nitro3) uses a lufs-patch

```
lufs-0.9.7-2.6.0-test9-for-nitro.diff | Linux Userland FileSystem
```

so this is the point, the patch. and at this point i see why it's better to use lufis, cause less people have got this lufs-patch. am i right?

if i use the ebuild, there is no captive-install-acquire or slocate lies,

so the ntfsdrivers are already "in". is this ok?

is there gnome-stuff in the static-source? i don't think so.

----------

## genstef

 *ahorn wrote:*   

> yes it's in /usr/lib but i don't know where i get it, but at 1st load of captive-ntfs (static-version) it builds a lufs module. my kernel (2.6.9-nitro3) uses a lufs-patch

 

Kernel and userspace is something completely different, so the question remains, where did you get that file from? It is installed by captive in my system, but not contained in the captive-static tarball.

 *ahorn wrote:*   

> so this is the point, the patch. and at this point i see why it's better to use lufis, cause less people have got this lufs-patch. am i right?

 

Yes, sort of. Lufis kernel module, called fuse, will be included in the mainline kernel, and it is maintained, in contrast to lufs, so lufis+fuse is the better method currently.

 *ahorn wrote:*   

> if i use the ebuild, there is no captive-install-acquire or slocate lies,
> 
> so the ntfsdrivers are already "in". is this ok?

 

There is no captive-install-acquire because you compiled with USE=-gtk

 *ahorn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> is there gnome-stuff in the static-source? i don't think so.

 

Yes, there is. But you dont feel it in the statci package, because every gnome library is contained in the binaries that makes then binaries 6.6M big.

Here is what I have currently:

http://genstef.homelinux.org/captive-static-1.1.5.ebuild

http://genstef.homelinux.org/use-lufis-for-mount-t-captive-static.patch

(place the latter in /files in the overlay)

It does not work though:

liblufs-captivefs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Oh, thank you for testing this, and helping me to get this working a bit better  :Smile: 

----------

## ahorn

 *genstef wrote:*   

> There is no captive-install-acquire because you compiled with USE=-gtk

 if i don't have it, how can i get it with -gtk. an output with wget http://ms.com/sp1.cab will be nice, if the person owns a xp-licence. i hope you get what i mean.

 *genstef wrote:*   

> Kernel and userspace is something completely different, so the question remains, where did you get that file from? It is installed by captive in my system, but not contained in the captive-static tarball. 

 trust me, i did not download it or installed it by hand. my system is very young and fresh, it has only the basic gentoostuff. 

at the ever first try of captive, i have also this error message, but i was able to mount.captive-nfs

```
liblufs-captivefs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

i've got this message only one time. maybe i installed at the past lufs and unmerged it before some weeks and some things are left on my system.

but you can emerge lufs to try if it works. or it's the kernel patch, but you say that don't effect the userspace (i don't got this  :Smile: )

if you wish, i can try to help you further or again.

----------

## genstef

In fact I need libcaptive-1.1.5.so and liblufs-captivefs-1.1.5.so, where these 2 have again all of these bad gnome deps I wanted to circumvent.

 :Sad: 

----------

## slyght

genstef, what about this problems I get with the new ebuild 1.1.5-r1? Can't you help me?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## genstef

 *slyght wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Problem: I can't use my mounted directory to access/open any files in it. The directory is missing or sometimes "mislabeled" as file. 
> 
> 

 

I cannot say much about this problem, apart from that I do not see it, but all my ntfs is from linux/captive, so this is maybe just because I use only linux  :Wink: 

 *slyght wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Here another error, I got as non-root:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

You try to mount as user here. Your user does not have the permissions to read /dev/hda5.

```

 # ls /dev/hda5 -l 

brw-rw----  1 root disk 3, 3 Dec  7 12:42 /dev/hda5

 # chmod a+rw /dev/hda5

```

This is a heavy security risk to fix it, another option would be to add yourself to the disk group, but I think you should not need it, as you should only mount captive as root.

 *slyght wrote:*   

> 
> 
> This is my entry for the fstab:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Looks quite ok, but do you not think you should mount it somewhere in /mnt instead of your home and have it in general "users" group?[/code]

----------

## slyght

Well, actually all I want to do is sharing my files with Linux and Windows. I want to read and write files as user on my mounted filesystems - that's why I normally put them in my home dir (easier/faster to type) and in the users group. If you think, there's a better/easier way, I would really like to hear it!

----------

## genstef

mount as root so that the user has write perms; copy/share files as user

----------

## Nightscape

Wenn ich versuche die NTFS-Partition zu mounten funktioniert das einwandfrei, aber dann:

```

nightscape ~ # ls /mnt/ntfs

ls: /mnt/ntfs: Transport endpoint is not connected

```

Dabei scheint der Ordner ntfs als Datei behandelt zu werden.

Der selbe Fehler ist auch schon auf der Request for captive ebuild Seite aufgetaucht kurz bevor sie geschlossen wurde

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=32929#c63

Ich verwende den captive-1.1.5-r1 Ebuild mit 

```
USE="-gtk"
```

 und den per Hand kopierten Treiberdateien von XP SP2.

Muchas gracias!

----------

## genstef

Kannst du vielleicht ls -l /mnt angeben und einen emerge info output mitschicken?

Etwas cooler wäre noch wenn du von captive die /usr/lib/*.so dateien sichern würdest, captive unmergen, die ebuilds von ein paar posts weiter oben nehmen und emergen, mounten, wennns nicht geht die *.so an die richtige stelle(/usr/lib) kopieren und dann mal probieren statisch zu mounten.

----------

## Nightscape

Ausgabe von ls /mnt/ -l

```

nightscape ~ # mount.captive-ntfs /dev/hda2 /mnt/ntfs/

Captive NTFS v1.1.5.  Check a new version at: http://www.jankratochvil.net/

nightscape ~ # ls /mnt/ -l

ls: /mnt/ntfs: Transport endpoint is not connected

total 11

drwx------   2 root root    3 Jul 18 03:15 cdrom

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root    2 Oct 13 20:50 daten

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root    2 Nov  3 22:35 devtest

drwx------   2 root root    3 Jul 18 03:15 floppy

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root    2 Oct 29 06:55 other

drwxrwxrwx  10 root root 8192 Jan  1  1970 shared

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root    4 Nov  3 22:24 test

```

```

nightscape ~ # emerge info

Portage 2.0.51-r8 (default-linux/x86/2004.2, gcc-3.4.3, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r0, 2.6.9-nitro4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.9-nitro4 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.7

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4 [2.3.4 (#1, Nov  4 2004, 16:44:53)]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.8.5-r2, 1.6.3, 1.9.3, 1.5, 1.7.9

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.2-r7

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fstack-protector -ffast-math -funroll-loops"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fstack-protector -ffast-math -funroll-loops"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig candy ccache distlocks moo quiet sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.sdv.fr http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ ftp://ftp.rnl.ist.utl.pt/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gentoo-pt.org/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors1.netvisao.pt/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/fluidportage/trunk"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acpi alsa apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdparanoia cdr crypt cups dbus dri dvd encode esd f77 fam flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif glx gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 guile hal imagemagick imlib ipv6 java jpeg junit kde libg++ libwww mad matroska mikmod mmx mmx2 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png pnp python qt quicktime radeon readline samba sdlslang speex spell sse ssl svga tcltk tcpd tetex theora tiff truetype trusted usb x86 xine xml xml2 xv xvid zlib video_cards_radeon"

```

Hab captive geunmerged (ungemerged?) und captive-static gemerged. Nachdem die Fehlermeldungen bezüglich fehlenden .so's durch zurückkopieren der Dateien behoben waren, trat wieder der selbe Fehler auf...

Achja und sofort nach dem mounten trat einmal das hier auf:

```

nightscape ~ # ls /mnt/ntfs

ls: /mnt/ntfs: Software caused connection abort

nightscape ~ # ls /mnt/ntfs

ls: /mnt/ntfs: Transport endpoint is not connected

```

Aber wahrscheinlich nur die Zeit, bis alle Bibliotheken geladen sind oder so.

----------

## genstef

Das liegt vielleicht irgendwie an fuse/lufis. Kannst du versuchen, dein fuse und lufis beides neu zu emergen in dieser Reihenfolge und überprüfen, ob das kernel-module geladen ist(sonst mit modprobe fuse nachladen), eventuell auch das manuelle mounten mit "lufis ... -s"

----------

## Nightscape

Fuse war geladen, nach neuem emerge von fuse und lufis und auch mit manuellem mounten das selbe Problem. Hab auch den Burschen, der bei bugs.gentoo.org das selbe Problem hat kontaktiert, er hat auch noch keine Lösung. Aber es hört sich für mich plausibel an, dass das Problem zwischen Lufis und Captive liegt, weil lufis den Mount ohne Probleme ausführt. Könntest du vielleicht das Zusammenspiel zwischen Fuse, Lufis und Captive ein bisschen erklären, dann könnte ich mich vielleicht schrittweise an die Problemquelle herantasten.

Otra vez gracias!

----------

## genstef

Captive wurde ursprünglich für "lufs" geschrieben, das ist ein kernel modul, mit dem man captive-ntfs mounten kann.

Da aber lufs nun nicht mehr maintained und gepflegt wird, keine neuen versionen erscheinen .. hat man sich entschlossen fuse zu verwenden.

Glücklicherweise muss man captive jetzt nicht ändern um es mit fuse zu verwenden, sondern kann es einfach über einen wrapper, genannt lufis mounten.

Ansonsten denke ich, dass es sinnvoll wäre, mal das lufs ebuiuld aus dem bugzilla auszuprobieren. und das captive ohne patches zu kompilieren.

----------

## genstef

```

nightscape ~ # ls /mnt/ntfs

ls: /mnt/ntfs: Transport endpoint is not connected 

```

Ich hatte das heute auch mal als ich mit sshfs experimentierte. Umounten und nochmal versuchen, dann war der Fehler weg. Sieht mir danach aus, als ob das ein captive-fehler ist. Hast du ntfs.sys und  ntoskrnl.exein /var/lib/captive, und wo hast du die her? Vom internet oder von deiner win-platte?

----------

## Nightscape

Die ntfs-Dateien hab ich von meiner XP-SP2 Installation. Kann es vielleicht irgendwie daran liegen dass die SP2-Dateien irgendwie mit NoExecute kompiliert sind? Läuft captive bei irgendwem mit den SP2-Treibern? Ich glaub ich muss wohl warten, bis sich das Problem irgendwie von selbst löst, weil ich schon wieder zu viel Zeit mit allem anderem außer meiner Bachelor-Arbeit verbringe   :Wink: 

----------

## genstef

Could anyone running into this issue please try to download the drivers in order to use the -sp1 drivers?

----------

## slyght

Also ich hab die Dateien downloaden lassen und das waren die vom SP1, wenn ich mich nicht verlesen hab.

Hab aber fast dasselbe Problem. Der gemountete Ordner wird in den meisten Programmen als Datei behandelt oder erst gar nicht angezeigt:

```
Mount point directory not a valid directory: /home/thilo/win at /sbin/mount.captive-ntfs line 46.

Please check that the disk is entered correctly.
```

Nur als root scheint's zu funktionieren, obwohl ich in der fstab eingetragen hab, dass auch der user darauf zugreifen darf. (fstab eintrag siehe weiter oben )

----------

## genstef

Versuchst du vielleicht gerade das zweite mal zu mounten? Oder ist das Verzeichnis echt keiin Verzeichnis, weil du es mit touch erstellt hast? Ist es vielleicht nicht für deinen User einsehbar(x-flag gesetzt?)?

----------

## slyght

Die Partition wird beim Boot durch den fstab Eintrag gemountet.

Erstellt wurde das Verzeichnis mit 'mkdir'

Hier der Auszug von 'ls -lh' als root.

```
drwxr-xr-x   1 bin   bin      0 Dec  3 20:50 win
```

Als User bekomme ich 'Permission denied'

----------

## genstef

mach mal chmod a+rwx win, aber du solltest das vielleicht auch schon bei captive angeben, damit das funktioniert. Irgendwie -o uid=dein_user oder sowas vielleicht?

----------

## slyght

Das hilft nichts... den uid geb ich übrigens bereits in der fstab mit an.

Mir ist allerdings noch was aufgefallen. Es gibt einen Unterschied bei dem was mir angezeigt wird - je nachdem, ob ich die Partition gemountet hab:

```
drwxr-xr-x   1 bin   bin      0   Dec  3 20:50 win

drwxr-xr-x   2 thilo users 4.0K   Aug  7 22:58 win

```

Beim ersten Eintrag ist's gemountet, beim zweiten nicht.

Wie kommt das?

----------

## genstef

wenn du das lufis-Kommando zum mounten nimmst und dabei -o uid=,gid= angibst(mit deinem user,gruppe). Geht es dann?

----------

## slyght

Nein.

Mit gid klappt's allerdings nicht so ganz.

Hab folgenden Befehl benutzt:

```
lufis "fs=captivefs,dir_cache_entries=0,image=/dev/hda5,captive_options=--rw;

--load-module=/var/lib/captive/ntoskrnl.exe;--filesystem=/var/lib/captive/ntfs.sys;--sandbox-server=/usr/sbin/captive-sandbox-server;" /home/thilo/win -s -o uid=thilo,gid=users
```

Bekomme dann 'fusermount: mount failed: Invalid argument'

Stimmt was an dem Befehl nicht?

Nur mit uid klappt das mounten zwar, aber ich kann immer nur mit dem Benutzer zugreifen, mit dem ich gemountet hab (root oder user) - nicht aber mit dem anderen (dann bekomm ich wieder 'permission denied' - auch als root, falls ich als user gemountet hab)

----------

## genstef

Vielleicht ist die /usr/share/doc/lufis-0.2/README.gz hier interressant. Probiers mal bitte mit:

```
lufis "fs=captivefs,username=thilo,group=users,dir_cache_entries=0,image=/dev/hda5,captive_options=--rw;

--load-module=/var/lib/captive/ntoskrnl.exe;--filesystem=/var/lib/captive/ntfs.sys;--sandbox-server=/usr/sbin/captive-sandbox-server;" /home/thilo/win -s
```

Das group= hab ich nicht aus der Doku, ist frei erfunden  :Smile: 

----------

## slyght

Befehl an sich funzt, aber das Problem besteht immer noch *seufz*

Werd mich wahrscheinlich erst nächstes Jahr weiter drum kümmern können - hab diese Woche noch ein paar Prüfungen und dann ist halt Weihnachten bei meinen Eltern angesagt...

Aber Danke schon Mal für dein Engagement  :Smile: 

Werd mich dann wieder melden...

----------

## Nightscape

Problem "Transport endpoint not connected" gelöst!!!

Es lag wirklich an den SP2-Dateien. Mich wundert nur, dass das so wenige Leute betrifft, hat SP2 niemand installiert? Hab mir auf jeden Fall die SP1-Dateien von einem anderen Rechner geholt und alles funktioniert einwandfrei!!!

----------

## Nightscape

Hmm, hab jetzt das selbe Problem wie slyght, Berechtigungen sind bin/bin, egal ob ich mit fstab mounte und dort uid gesetzt habe oder direkt mit lufis über username=

Als root kann ich in dem Verzeichnis arbeiten, wie ich mir das vorstelle aber was mir als normaler Benutzer angezeigt wird, wenn ich im mnt-Verzeichnis bin:

```

moe@nightscape /mnt $ ls -l

ls: daten: Permission denied

total 11

drwx------   2 root root    3 Jul 18 03:15 cdrom

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root    2 Nov  3 22:35 devtest

drwx------   2 root root    3 Jul 18 03:15 floppy

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root    2 Dec  3 13:09 ntfs

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root    2 Oct 29 06:55 other

drwxrwxrwx  11 root root 8192 Jan  1  1970 shared

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root    4 Nov  3 22:24 test

```

Wenn ich versuche in das Verzeichnis zu wechseln

```

moe@nightscape /mnt $ cd daten

bash: cd: daten: Permission denied

moe@nightscape /mnt $

```

Als root im Verzeichnis:

```

nightscape mnt # ll daten/

total 33822781356

-rw-r--r--  1 bin bin        32 Oct 12 00:37 AUTOEXEC.BAT

-rw-r--r--  1 bin bin       175 Dec  7 03:45 BOOTLOG.TXT

...

...

-rw-r--r--  1 bin bin 805306368 Dec 14 23:24 pagefile.sys

drwxr-xr-x  1 bin bin         0 Dec 13 04:25 temp

nightscape mnt # 

```

Hinzufügen des Standardbenutzers zur bin-Gruppe ändert an der Tatsache nix   :Sad: 

----------

## sweet99

 *Nightscape wrote:*   

> Problem "Transport endpoint not connected" gelöst!!!
> 
> Es lag wirklich an den SP2-Dateien. Mich wundert nur, dass das so wenige Leute betrifft, hat SP2 niemand installiert? Hab mir auf jeden Fall die SP1-Dateien von einem anderen Rechner geholt und alles funktioniert einwandfrei!!!

 

Ich habe das selbe "Transport endpoint not connected" Problem, aber hab ntfs.sys etc. von

win 2000 SP4 kopiert. Es scheint zu mir das nur SP1 dateien funktionieren? Muss, aber die erst mal holen und probieren

edit: 

Hmm, ja, nur XP und XP SP1 sind unterstütz:

http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/doc/About.html.pl#versions

Hätte das zuerst lesen sollen   :Embarassed: 

----------

## pir187

windows 2000 hat keine probs mit fat32 > 32gb! und ehrlich gesagt gibt es nichts, was xp wirklich besser kann als w2k! zumal ist w2k schlanker und nicht ganz sooo klicki bunti!

ist aber nur meine meinung...

jedenfalls kann w2k mit großen fat32-partitionen umgehen!

mfg, pir187

----------

## ExElNeT

Ich versuche auch Windows XP SP2 mit captive zu mounten, hatte bisher aber keinen Erfolg.

Ich bekomme immer die Fehlermeldung: 

```

Captive NTFS v1.1.5.  Check a new version at: http://www.jankratochvil.net/

```

Allerdings funktioniert es bei mir auch nicht mit SP1 files ;/

Wenn jemand es überhaupt schon hinbekommen hat mit SP2 sagt bescheid  :Wink: 

mfg

----------

## genstef

pir187: Hier geht es um captive, und nicht darum, windows XP zu flamen.

ExElNeT: Das ist keine Fehlermeldung!

Das ist normalerweise ne erfolgsmeldung. Kannst du denn auf das Laufwerk zugreifen?

----------

## pir187

@genstef:

ich habe nicht wirklich vor gehabt, winxp zu flamen. leider ist es so, daß xp nicht mit fat32 > 32gb zurecht kommt, 2000 kann es. weißt der geier warum ein "modernes" bs das nicht kann!? zumal es ja das zugpferd im consumerbereich sein soll! ja, zügig wie ein scheunentor - offen! aber das ist eine andere sache...

ich wollte auf das erste posting antworten, in dem es darum ging, daß xp probleme mit fat32 >32gb hat!

der zweite teil war einfach meine meinung über xp, nichts weiter. ich war mir nicht bewußt, daß hier einige so sensibel auf den augen sind, daß sie überall scharfe bemerkungen sehen (oder vielleicht suchen)!

man muß sich nicht bei jedem wort, der mal gegen ein bs geht und die eigene meinung ausdrückt, gleich angeflamet fühlen, gelle   :Cool:  ? wir sind hier ja nicht bei heise.de ...

in diesem sinne, keep cool and noch `nen schönen vierten advent!

pir187

----------

## 21109

Hi,

also bei mir ist auch genau das gleiche problem wie bei Nightscape:

egal welche fstab optionen ich nehme, die files gehören immer bin:bin

auch wenn direkt den lufis befehl verwende ändert sich daran leider nichts  :Sad: 

Hoffe irgendjemand hat noch eine idee woran es liegen könnte.

Alex

----------

## genstef

Ich weiss jetzt worans liegt, ich habe inzwischen mal einen Workaround hier gepostet: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=75825

Ist ein patch für lufis, der danach das mounten mit user-rechten. Ist aber noch nciht perfekt, also bedarf noch einiger Verbesserung.

----------

## ahorn

Mittlerweile was neues an der captive front?

----------

## genstef

Das Problem, dass captive-install-acquire gnome-vfs-2.6 benötigt besteht weiterhin.

Und das Problem, dass man captive-install-acquire benötigt um den XP-sp1-Treiber ohne massig download zu bekommen, besteht auch weiterhin  :Sad: 

Das binäre Paket habe ich aufgrund das libcaptive-Fehlers verworfen.

Ich überlege jedoch, eventuell nur das statische/binäre install-acquire zu nehmen und das andere von den sourcen zu kompilieren um die Abhängigkeit von dem alten gnome-vfs zu vermeiden.

----------

## HaszeGoort

 *slyght wrote:*   

> kommt, wenn die Partitionen größer als 32 GB sind. Sobald 32 GB voll sind, kann ich nichts mehr auf den Partitionen schreiben.
> 
> 

 

Hm das wundert mich jetzt ein bisschen und macht mir auch Sorgen. :/ 

Ich hab meine externe nämlich extra mit Fat32 partitioniert, damit ich auch mit Windows an die Daten komme. (60gig 80gig 60gig - sind die partitionen groß - mit qtparted, einmal von Knoppix aus und einmal von gentoo aus)

Mein(e) (beiden) Windows installs haben auch keinerlei Probleme damit, einmal eine Sp1 version, die ich vor zwei wochen neu installiert hatte zwecks Datenrettung nach Datencrash, bzw. Verlust der Partitionstabelle auf einem Laufwerk. Und die normale Win XP SP2 installation, mit der ich grade nochmal getestet hab ob ich auf die Partitionen zugriff hab, die alle mit mehr als 40gig bestückt sind. Und ich konnte ohne Probleme Daten schreiben.

Beunruhigt bin ich deswegen, weil die externe ja fürs Datentauschen mit Kumpels gedacht ist und dann deren Windows eventuell nix drauf schreiben kann, was extrem schlecht wäre.

Also ne Frage an dich, hast du die Home Edition oder die Professional? (ich hab prof)

Weil ich erst auf NTFS umsteigen wollte wenn Linux das endlich richtig kann, wobei sich das in dem Thread hier ja schon ganz gut anhört - nur die externe ist halt primär als Backup-Festplatte gedacht und da will ich dann kein "riskantes" Dateisystem draufklatschen....

----------

## nexus780

Naja, als ich das letzte mal was zu captive gelesen habe hiess es zwar immer noch experimentell oder irgendsowas - aber andererseits gab es nicht einen Bericht von Datenverlust. Installiere es mir jetzt grade (mit 20 Abhaengigkeiten die gut 20 MB DL sind...)  :Smile: 

----------

## ahorn

beim kopieren von größeren dateien nach ntfs mit captive hängt sich leider oft der pc auf. ntfs4linux 3.0 soll das besser können, ist aber kostenpflichtig, und soweit ich das sehe, nur kernel2.4. für filme zbsp ist captive noch nicht zu gebrauchen, aber mp3s kann man schon damit rumkopieren, imo.

----------

## genstef

 *Quote:*   

> beim kopieren von größeren dateien nach ntfs mit captive hängt sich leider oft der pc auf.

 

Passiert das öfters? Gibt es eine oopsmeldung?

Ich hatte das noch nie ..

----------

## ahorn

der pc hängt sich einfach auf. er friert sozusagen ein. das passierte fast immer bei mpeg-dateien (~700mb). hab auch schon in linux zeitungen davon gelesen.

nun aber eine andere frage: für athlon64 gibt es noch kein captive oder?

----------

## ahorn

nach eigenen tests hab ich es nicht hinbekommen captive auf x86_64 hinzubekommen  :Sad: 

----------

